# baby with seizures...please help



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

My little guy was doing so well. He is a bottle baby. Just had a healthy vet check. He is happy and active...lives indoors. Last night he became a bit lazy. Laying around alot, but he snuggles up in bed with me so I didn't think much of it. This morning I woke up to him seizing and crying  what is wrong...what can I do ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

enterotoxemia. CD ANTITOXIN from your vet 3ccs NOW and again in 12 hours. Baking soda I had read in one place (can't find it now). You need to treat this quickly as in NOW


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And vitamin B! You want to get 100mg thiamine in him now, and every 3hours. Also dose him with MOM.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Carmen this is move FAST! Also get banamine from vet.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And don't freak out its a waste of time, just get it done.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is he?


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm out of town visiting my momma. I have nothing. Have to wait on very to open :


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you get ahold of your vet? Where he is already having seizures this is an emergency. Hope to hear good news....


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I am 300 miles from my vet and locally thru have nothing. I have one more supply store to check and then I'm knocking on some farmers doors. I saw some goats in the field when I came into town


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Supply stores won't normally have the antitoxin. You have to get that from a vet. Start knocking on doors and find out who their vets are! Or hit the yellow pages and start calling vets.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Has he had any moe sizures


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When your pounding down a goat farmer door, leave the kid in the car. Don't want them to get upset thinking you brought something contagious to their farm. Most goat farmers will help.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

The vets are no help here. The goat farmer isn't home. He has diarrhea now and is getting cold. I'm where this is heading. I'm on way home but that is 5 hrs. God help us


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! What route are you taking home and where is home? Maybe we can look up some vets for you on your way. I'm so sorry but you really don't have 5 hours and it may be too late now. I am so sorry....wish I could help you more


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree what's your location?


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in luray va. Heading up 81


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

He was perfectly fine yesterday and even for his midnight feeding. He has just started to nibble on feed and grass. What is the cause of this ?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Luray...they do small ruminants (540) 743-7298


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just so I'm going the same direction you are....up is north right?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Strasbourg.... Emergency Care is generally available for established clients, and those new to the area with no veterinarian locally. Call 540-465-2200 to have the doctor paged.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Winchester: Valley Vet (540) 662-7811
Colony Animal Hospital (540) 667-2772


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

We were on way to Winchester. He didn't make it :'(


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Ugh, sorry :'( I lost 5 kids that way this kidding season. I will never be without c&d antitoxin, vitamin b complex(100mg thiamine), and MOM again ever.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wish I had known sooner, I know someone in Luray.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You did what you could. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my..I just got home and saw this..>Im so sorry..good advice was given..you were just in a hard place.....YOu did all you could...HUGS!!!


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry I didn't update sooner. I had given him baking soda, vitamin b, and some MOM then My father rushed him to the vet & just before we got there the secretary advised him hat they had lost him...welp....seems she was wrong. When I got in & went back he was pretty limp, but still breathing. The vet did not have c&d, but said cdt given once would have the same effects & help to hold him til I could get him what he needed. So I rushed home & about an hr into the trip he started talking again and sucking my finger...with a warm mouth  I got him to finally drink some water. Gave him some Gatorade(improvising during travel). We are home now and he has not had any diarrhea in a few hrs. He is warm & active. Steady on his feet...prancing around beautifully  Idk if its just the calm before the storm or if God truly heard my prayers. But right now my little guy is looking well!!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

O M G!!!! What a story! Way to go!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that is incredible! And wonderful!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

What! A miracle baby. I was so sad. And now so happy for you! Kiss baby for me❤


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

My daughter says to watch for him wanting to eat your brains....zombie goat you know? LOL


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

kccjer said:


> My daughter says to watch for him wanting to eat your brains....zombie goat you know? LOL


Lol. He is nibbling like crazy now .

He seems good today. Active and good temp. He is eating well and follows me everywhere


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Rrmommy (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my spunky little guy . He's camera shy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..hes adorable!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

LOVE THIS HAPPY ENDING! So amazing! He's a cutie.


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

So glad to hear the little guy pulled through!!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So happy to hear he pulled through..Great job helping the little one!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cute little guy! I am so happy this had such a happy ending. I was just heartbroken that Erika and I couldn't do more to help you....and then when I saw your update! I sent Erika a message and she didn't believe me!


----------

